# I would love to see pistol caliber rifles for deer



## peeker (Jul 16, 2008)

I think we should petition to have rifles chambered in .357 and .44 made legal for deer in ohio. I think it would be awesome. After all.. those calibers are already legal in pistols. I would love to hunt deer with a lever gun chambered in .44 mag.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree, I think that if the state allowed pistol calibers it would also bring in more youth hunters.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

i heard its being talked about probaly be like indiana they are allowed rifles in a straight walled cartridge i heard this at a gun shop


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

why would it bring in youth hunters? i think they would rather blow them away with a 12 gauge lol no youth would want to use no cowboy action rifle. but i would love to hunt with one ...


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

slimdaddy45 said:


> i heard its being talked about probaly be like indiana they are allowed rifles in a straight walled cartridge i heard this at a gun shop


I have also heard the same, also heard they are considering leting rifles be used straight walled or not open rifle season. From what I have heard they have been doing studys and have concluded that rifles are no more dangerous than what ohio currently allows (shotgun,pistol,muzzleloader). I belive we will see rifles leagal for open gun season within the next five years. I could be wrong and this all could just be table talk, we'll see I guesse.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I cant see where a 44 Mag round out of a Marlin rifle would be any more dangerous than the same round out of a handgun...to me there wouldnt be much to study or debate, seems like a no brainer let people hunt with a rifle, unless they are worried that would open up the door to 30-06 and the such.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I agree think the DNR should legalize the round, not the firearm.

hard to beat the ballistics of the 375 winchester on deer (straight walled/357 or larger)


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

Division has been talking straight walled cartridges for a few years now and my arguement with them has always been that some of these muzzle loaders are actually the same as a high powered rifle now anyway, bullet size and type and velocities and even accuracy in some cases.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I thought that they had voted on this the last couple of years....and voted it down....I would much rather someone shooting the straight wall cartrige out of a rifle then a handgun both for the deer and people around....I think most would have a better shot placement with the rifle/carbine.... then a pistol....and as I said most....I know there are some real good pistol shooters out there

I look forward to this when I can use my ruger deerfield 44,or marlin 357 lever action....that both shoot fine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not arguing either way, don't much care to be honest. But, some of you have your facts incorrect. There's a difference between a .357 piston and a .357 rifle. The barrel length has quite an impact on velocity, and therefore total range. That's something that must be considered. And to say modern muzzleloaders are the same as centerfire rifles is just silly. They certainly aren't.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> I'm not arguing either way, don't much care to be honest. But, some of you have your facts incorrect. There's a difference between a .357 piston and a .357 rifle. The barrel length has quite an impact on velocity, and therefore total range. That's something that must be considered. And to say modern muzzleloaders are the same as centerfire rifles is just silly. They certainly aren't.


Dont know much about muzzle loaders, never have been into them much, I know they are more accurate and expensive than what they were 10yrs ago, whether that added accuracy puts them on the same plain as a rifle can be debated, but the velocity difference between a 357 round coming out of a rifle compared with a handgun is nill...only about 200fps with any bullet weight(not enough to make a big difference) and that added 200fps is coming out of a 23" barrel, a 12 or 20 gauge slug probably has more velocity with a bigger hunk of lead than any 357 or 44 mag coming out of a rifle.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are muzzle numbers, I was referring to how fast a shotgun slug will drop as compared to a rifle bullet. Rifle bullets can travel for miles, and are prone to ricochet. Now, I have no idea how far a .357 bullet will travel out of a rifle (.357 is only an example), but I'm pretty sure it will travel further than a 12 guage slug. Because of weight, shotgun slugs drop relatively fast. That was my only point. That was also my point regarding muzzleloaders. Their projectiles simply don't travel as far as most center fire rifle projectiles. Again, it doesn't bother me one way or another, but these are things that they'll look at when considering if they should be legal.



Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Dont know much about muzzle loaders, never have been into them much, I know they are more accurate and expensive than what they were 10yrs ago, whether that added accuracy puts them on the same plain as a rifle can be debated, but the velocity difference between a 357 round coming out of a rifle compared with a handgun is nill...only about 200fps with any bullet weight(not enough to make a big difference) and that added 200fps is coming out of a 23" barrel, a 12 or 20 gauge slug probably has more velocity with a bigger hunk of lead than any 357 or 44 mag coming out of a rifle.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I cant see where it would make much if any difference, a slug coming out of a handgun(all be it 200fps slower) for all practical purposes is going to be just as dangerous as that same slug coming out of a rifle, so if one is OK the other should be as well, probably doesnt really matter much as I dont see the ODNR doing much on this subject.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Dont go getting your hopes up


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I cant see where it would make much if any difference, a slug coming out of a handgun(all be it 200fps slower) for all practical purposes is going to be just as dangerous as that same slug coming out of a rifle, so if one is OK the other should be as well, probably doesnt really matter much as I dont see the ODNR doing much on this subject.


I dont disagree at all. One thing that may factor in is the odds of people popping off multiple rounds from a rifle. I would think a running shot with a handgun is darn near out of the question (I dont know that for a fact). To me, people may be more inclined to take errant shots with the rifle. Again, I dont know, just thinking out loud. Personally, I seriously doubt any changes are made any time soon. Ive been hearing Well be able to use rifles in 5 years, mark my words, for 20 years now. Hasnt happened yet.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I know that the Division has done studies where the errant shots are the 2nd and 3rd shots taken..but that would make a shotgun just as dangerous, does anyone know the statistics whether there was anyone shot this year..I didnt hear anything about anyone getting shot.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This is what Indiana added in 2007

http://www.courierpress.com/news/2007/may/27/indiana-plans-rifle-season-using-cowboy/


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have talked to the summit and portage county DOW officers several times over the last two years about this subject. It is their stance that no changes are in the works. That they doubt it will ever get passed, even if it does get put up for a vote.


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

I understand the rationality behind the use of rifles in Ohio, but why cant the dnr make the more rural, hilly counties where most of the deer reside, a rifle open county? It seems that they are all about decimating the deer herd and what a better tool to use. Most shots that are taken with a shot gun in the 80-120 yard range are a stretch for the average slug gun and result in poorly placed shots, but the use of a rifle would allow most hunters the ability to place an ethical kill shot on an animal.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I know that the Division has done studies where the errant shots are the 2nd and 3rd shots taken..but that would make a shotgun just as dangerous, does anyone know the statistics whether there was anyone shot this year..I didnt hear anything about anyone getting shot.


There was one accidental shooting that i read about in the Times Reporter newspaper...........it was NOT a fatal accident.............cant remember which county it occurred in .............other then that i havent heard of any other accidental shootings


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> Because of weight, shotgun slugs drop relatively fast.


I disagree, that is because the slugs have a terrible b/c compared to a spitzer shaped bullet.


----------

